# Mid Michigan Ionia County



## Snowdawg48865 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a truck with a plow if anyone needs any help around ionia county this year let me know.


----------



## Snowdawg48865 (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone here from around Ionia?


----------

